# Anyone recover from DP/DR/existential thoughts?



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jus wondering if there are any recovery stories?


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/forum/26-on-the-road-to-recovery/


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

It isn't so much the thoughts as it is the attachment to those thoughts


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

exactly


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Speedy88 said:


> Jus wondering if there are any recovery stories?


Yes. I ruminated over everything you could imagine. It started to stop when I realised I was asking questions that often had no answers. I kept telling myself "it's ok, it's okay to ask the questions, but you've gotta understand not all these questions have an answers." So I stopped looking for answers and stopped ruminating.

Rarely I go back there. And if I do.. I don't get caught up in it anymore.

I used grounding and distractions a lot.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

So u all have questioned existence? Actually have thought deep about everyone living on a planet in the universe? Why we have a sun or why it's there? WhT are humans? Thoughts like tht? I use to think of things like tht an blow it off it wouldn't bother me but wen they can in my DP state I felt so detached from those thoughts an those thoughts made me feel even more unreal.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes. It's natural to ruminate over these things while under stress. The best thing you could do is live your life regardless of what the answers are. I still have these thoughts. It's natural. But it's ultimately ones own decision to stay attached.


----------



## Nichhh (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey. I am new here and I have had dp and dr for about five months now. Its getting better but even as I type now I keep feel detached like its not me typing. When that feeling or thought pops up I just think to myself obviously its me and try to use humor to laugh it off. It works. My mom and sister know everything that is going on with me and they made a good point. Anyone can think how its not them and make themselves feel bizarre and detached because the brain is just that powerful. That really stuck with me. It really is just over thinking and we get obsessed with the over thinking. I mean think about it an anorexic girl can look in the more and think they are overweight when they are actually underweight because they have convinced themselves that they are. They are obsessed with their weight and they are over thinking they are fat. This analogy kind of put it in perspective for me. I am not sure if it will help you but it helps me. I am a psychology major too and and one thing that is really helping me get out of this state is knowing that dp/dr is the brains bizarre way of protecting you from you. My dp/dr came on because for over six months I had a lot of changes happen in my life and I was under intense stress and had anxiety. There was a month period were I literally could not sleep even with a sleeping pill because of the anxiety. Anyways my brain could not take it so it so this is the result. Being a psychology major, I know a little bit about the brain and psychological disorders. The brain is very plastic in the sense it can bend and bend and be molded so many different ways. It can repair its self. So yes this is so curable. There is a chemical in balance because we have been thinking this way for so long. Now we must change our way of thinking and live to build up the chemicals to over rule the "bad" chemicals in our brain or balance it out. I am not a doctor by no means but that is what I have gathered and have had explained to me. The dp/dr came on for me as a way for my brain to protect itself. It was a distraction from my intense life. Well, it worked I was distracted from all the stress and my intense life by this HORRIBLE thing. Now that my life has chilled I don't want to be distracted anymore so its just a matter of convincing my brain I am good again and can go on living by becoming less obsessed with my thoughts and this condition and changing the way I think. I know that sounds so simple but it really has helped me to look at it simply and light heatedly. Also I have really looked to God to get me through this. I am very spiritual and I believe everything happens for a reason so just accept that but dont try to figure out the reason since with dp/dr you do enough of figuring out things that dont need to be figured out haha. Also, try to maybe find blessings in this happening to you. For example, my family, friends, and boyfriend have been there for me unconditionally and I realized how lucky I am. I became closer to God through this and I also have seen how strong I am. Anyone dealing with this a WARRIOR. And God gives his toughest battles to his strongest soldiers. Sorry if I am rambling. But you will get through this just be proactiv and also one thing that helped with me was getting my hormones checked. My hormones were off and that really played a huge part in my recovery by getting them checked. And I saved the best news for last. You for sure can get over this because I did already once. I had this not as intense but it was still bad for about 9 months in junior high which convinces me hormones must play a part in it too. And I lived very normal and very good the years after that until this. I honestly had forgotten about that experience until I started to go through it again. But YES you WILL get over this. If you have any questions about my story or need someone to talk to I am here and sorry for rambling.


----------



## Nichhh (Aug 19, 2013)

I recovered in 8th grade and I mean I still thought a little deeply about things but not at all to the extent I have been lately. When I found myself going down that path I would envisioned my self going in a circle and not going anywhere with that existential thought and literally just pictured myself stepping out of the ring, saying "oh well", and moving on. But to answer your questions once I got through this in 8th grade I had some deep thoughts but not to the degree I did when I had dp/dr. And if I did it didn't really upset me as bad as it used to with the condition.


----------

